# Bigger Tires for R-Line 255/45 20



## vdubsport93slc (Aug 2, 2016)

hey guys,

just picked up a 2020 SEL Premium R-Line. Pyrite Silver with black interior.

I love everything so far..wish it was a VR6 but oh well.

the ride is a little stiff but live-able, im thinking down the road. i know the current tire size is 255/40. Has anyone fitted a taller size tire for a smoother ride.

255/45 20 ??


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

If you just swapped to a 255/45, you would be increasing the tire size from 28" to 29", over the typical 3% allowance when changing tire sizes and your speedo will be off

You would have to go with a narrower tire to compensate, like 245/45R20 or 235/45R20, within the 3% allowance.


----------



## vdubsport93slc (Aug 2, 2016)

im not really worried about speedo accuracy, more worried about rubbing issues? 

im in NYC so im trying to avoid pothole and curb damage


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

vdubsport93slc said:


> im not really worried about speedo accuracy, more worried about rubbing issues?
> 
> im in NYC so im trying to avoid pothole and curb damage


I feel ya!# It's like trying to dodge land mines in Chicago too! Every morning I ask myself... Where these tax dollars going? -_- lol


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

My only concern would be the decrease (albeit slight) in the drivetrain's mechanical advantage to get, what is already a slow vehicle, moving. More unsprung weight and a larger rolling circumference, added wear and tear... if you are willing to trade these off for an extra 2.5 cm of sidewall, then go for it. I would think you stand to lose more than you will gain, going this route. 

If you are truly looking to smooth out the ride quality, you would be much better off downsizing and throwing on some 18's. Sure they won't look as nice but you've got to figure out where you land on the spectrum, in terms of aesthetics vs. comfort.


----------



## vdubsport93slc (Aug 2, 2016)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> I feel ya!# It's like trying to dodge land mines in Chicago too! Every morning I ask myself... Where these tax dollars going? -_- lol
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


Same here, we know exactly where its not going!!


----------



## vdubsport93slc (Aug 2, 2016)

dazmann said:


> My only concern would be the decrease (albeit slight) in the drivetrain's mechanical advantage to get, what is already a slow vehicle, moving. More unsprung weight and a larger rolling circumference, added wear and tear... if you are willing to trade these off for an extra 2.5 cm of sidewall, then go for it. I would think you stand to lose more than you will gain, going this route.
> 
> If you are truly looking to smooth out the ride quality, you would be much better off downsizing and throwing on some 18's. Sure they won't look as nice but you've got to figure out where you land on the spectrum, in terms of aesthetics vs. comfort.


18's im actually giving thought about buying some SE rims for the winter and using the 20's strictly for summer.

As for the trade off, i think the disadvantages would be negligible. Only one way to findout, somebody do it first


----------

